# warmest gloves?



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Mittens will keep your hands warm. I have a $40 pair of Burton mittens and my hands have never been cold wearing them.


----------



## ESW (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm looking for something I can mess with my ipod while wearing. I hate taking off my gloves and putting them back on, I guess. So, preferably a brand shout out? Are oakley gloves good, I saw them at the mall, or what about dakine?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ESW said:


> I'm looking for something I can mess with my ipod while wearing. I hate taking off my gloves and putting them back on, I guess. So, preferably a brand shout out? Are oakley gloves good, I saw them at the mall, or what about dakine?


No idea about Oakley, Dakine is pretty run of the mill. 

Look at Hestra, Black Diamond, and Marmot. Hestra is primarily a ski glove company but they make some heavy duty warm gloves. Well made too. 


Black Diamond and Marmot are mountaineering companies. Their warm gloves are going to be as warm as you find them. The Black Diamond Guide glove is about as warm as they get. So you could give that one a try. They are not going to be cheap, but if cold hands are a problem, it's your best bet. Otherwise you are going to have to go with mitts.


----------



## ESW (Jan 2, 2009)

yea, they are pretty expensive, are burton or dakine's gloves good enough just to keep warm and dry for the most part?


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

ESW said:


> yea, they are pretty expensive, are burton or dakine's gloves good enough just to keep warm and dry for the most part?


I have some Dakine appollo gloves and they are real warm, pretty close to my mittens but they are expensive. Remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought Burton Oven mitt's last year and they are almost too warm. 

They come with a inner glove that you can put on inside of the mitt if you want, but I've found that the mitts are almost too warm even without the inner-glove and with the zipper open. 

Definitely warm and they never get wet. 


I know people around here don't like Burton... but I also saw in Transworld mag, that Burton has a liner glove (to wear inside another) that allows you to still use your mp3 player. Might want to check it out and I think it was about $20.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

turbospartan said:


> I bought Burton Oven mitt's last year and they are almost too warm.
> 
> They come with a inner glove that you can put on inside of the mitt if you want, but I've found that the mitts are almost too warm even without the inner-glove and with the zipper open.
> 
> ...


Yeah I would think you may want to look into a liner because pretty much any glove or mitten is going to make it very difficult to operate your mp3/ipod.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That warmest gloves are the ones you've put a hand warmer in.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

you know, i havent heard many people mention them, but i have 2 identical pairs of Head gloves and I paid like i think 25 bucks or so for both pairs, it was buy one get one free... but anyways, besides my 200 dollar factory made skidoo snowmobile gloves i havent found a pair of gloves that are warmer!

p.s i didnt pay 200 for them, got them from my dad....


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

I bought a $100 pair of Black diamond gloves that were rated for -5 to 25 and my fingers got cold after the afternoon break. I returned them and got some burton g-tex mits and they are way warmer and less $$.


----------



## eblanche (Nov 10, 2010)

turbospartan said:


> I bought Burton Oven mitt's last year and they are almost too warm.
> 
> They come with a inner glove that you can put on inside of the mitt if you want, but I've found that the mitts are almost too warm even without the inner-glove and with the zipper open.
> 
> Definitely warm and they never get wet.


This. I routinely use my ak oven mitts in 0-20 degree temps w/o windchill and they hold up perfectly and I have never had cold hands with them. Unfortunately, I feel like they don't last very long. Maybe 2 seasons at most but if you just use them sparingly only for super cold days then you should be fine. Also, they are very expensive...better ask for them as a gift!


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

i have the burton pinnacle and i wear liners underneath. my hands have never been cold. messing around on an ipod though is a different story


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I have some Burtons rated for very cold (With some gay mark I don't know the "barand name" because I'm at the office.

They are warm all the time except when gripping cold steel pipes or plastic hard, like on a tow lift.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a $20 pair of Gander Mountain gloves with "gor-tex" on the index finger. Last two rides were in single digits with wind chills of -15F. My hands stayed perfectly dry and warm - almost starting to sweat.

Sometimes money just buys you the cool brands. From expereince, get something with gor-tex in it.


----------

